# The Dedicated New Vehicle Thread



## ZEBOV (May 18, 2012)

Over the next few years, each automobile manufacturer will be revamping almost every model they have along with releasing or re-releasing completely new models, so the competition between among them will be something fierce, thus, there's going to be some cool stuff rolling off the production lines!
I'm sure I'm not the only one with Vehicle Acquisition Syndrome. I'm jonesing for the 2013 Dodge Dart! So if you're VASing for a new vehicle or just a new car enthusiast, post here!

The biggest thing I really want to know about the 2013 Dart is if I can fit my bass rig in there. I wouldn't worry about it if the car came in a hatchback, but it doesn't, so I've told the Dodge dealers that IF I buy a Dart, the first dealer to get a Dart at least permanently wins my interest, and if I can fit my bass rig in the car, they will probably win the sale.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 18, 2012)

I get to test any car that Ford intends to sell in Mexico. So far I'm very very impressed with the new Escape. It's an absolute joy to drive, feels like you are driving a mini with a bigger engine. New Fusion is also pretty sweet, with a very decent engine, confortable yet sporty suspension and looks to die for... But my favorite is still the hatchback Focus ... Yesterday I beat a 3.6 Audi A5 with it (Think windy mountain roads, not straight lines) it's got endless grip, and just begs you to brake late and hit the gas early, and push it a little bit more. Honestly, many sports cars that cost a lot more don't drive as well as that little fucker... And it's only the 2.0


----------



## synrgy (May 18, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> But my favorite is still the hatchback Focus ...



I'm not a car guy, persay, but hasn't the Focus been an extremely popular car for rally racing for a while, too?

I'm also looking forward to the new Dart, as my earliest memories of being in any vehicle are from my Dad's late 60's Dart. He kept that thing until it simply wouldn't go any more, and he wore black the day he took it to the junkyard.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (May 18, 2012)

I just bought a 2012 Toyota Tacoma. Quad cab, 4x4, black, TRD package. Bad as HELL!


----------



## ZEBOV (May 18, 2012)

I'm jelly, Scherzo.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 18, 2012)

synrgy said:


> I'm not a car guy, persay, but hasn't the Focus been an extremely popular car for rally racing for a while, too?



Yeah, here in Europe it's been very well known for probably over 10 years. They've always been known to be really great drivers' cars considering what they are. People rave about the handling and so on, it's one of the big selling points because nothing else in that class even comes close.


----------



## Djent (May 18, 2012)

My big VAS: the Tesla Model S Performance. 0-60 in 4.4. Top speed of 130 mph. A 17-inch touchscreen as the control + infotainment panel.

Oh, did I mention that it was 100% electric? It can go 300 miles on a single charge.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 18, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Yeah, here in Europe it's been very well known for probably over 10 years. They've always been known to be really great drivers' cars considering what they are. People rave about the handling and so on, it's one of the big selling points because nothing else in that class even comes close.



That's exactly why I went for another Mk.1 Focus instead of a Vauxhall Astra or Volkswagen Golf. I'd like to take mine out on the track to see what it can do but I think the A414 will do me alright for the moment 

I popped into the local Honda dealer today to pick up my Mum's CRV. I had a look at the new Civic and it looks great. Great looking interior.

Though I love this, serious....







And this






I've seen 2 of these on the road in the past couple of days and a gorgeous white one at the local Mercedes dealer. Soooo beautiful in looks and sound.


----------



## ilyti (May 18, 2012)

I'm a sucker for the Smart car, ANY all-electric car, and the Cadillac El Dorado. I guess I'm a bit schizophrenic..


----------



## MikeH (May 18, 2012)

I'm heading in the opposite direction and looking for an older MK2 GTI. New cars are too expensive for a kid like me.


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2012)

I bought a "new" car last year, a 2008 Nissan Altima, so no VAS for me - just repaying debts


----------



## espman (May 18, 2012)

I always like to see (and drive when possible), the new BMW M cars, as well as Mercedes AMG stuff.

That said, I'm hoping to pick up a Honda S2000 by the end of the year


----------



## pink freud (May 18, 2012)

Once I get my life really established I'm seriously looking into getting an Atom. Same price as a Vette but _so_ much cooler.


----------



## espman (May 18, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Once I get my life really established I'm seriously looking into getting an Atom. Same price as a Vette but _so_ much cooler.


 Fuckin rights 
The V8 one?


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 18, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing how well those sick RWD Japanese coupes from Toyota/Subaru/Scion do. Really hopeful they'll take off. [The BRZ and FT-86]


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2012)

* Dodge Dart GTS 210 Tribute 

*






​


----------



## pink freud (May 18, 2012)

espman said:


> Fuckin rights
> The V8 one?



No, I will probably never be that wealthy. Just the 4-banger. Can be had in the US for ~50K. The real trick is convincing some DMV jockey to license it


----------



## synrgy (May 18, 2012)

Michael T said:


> * Dodge Dart GTS 210 Tribute
> *​


*

Well, shit. That practically looks like a late model Neon.. I knew they were doing a new Dart, but I hadn't seen it, yet, and I had really been hoping it was going to employ a more retro look, like they did for the Challenger. *​


----------



## The Uncreator (May 18, 2012)

I thought GAS got expensive, forget this!


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Well, shit. That practically looks like a late model Neon.. I knew they were doing a new Dart, but I hadn't seen it, yet, and I had really been hoping it was going to employ a more retro look, like they did for the Challenger.


Yes I agree, do wish they'd gone more retro than just the Tail light section. I owned a '71 Dart with a 318 ahhhh such fond memories.
I'm a die hard Old school Mopar fan but honestly out of their current line up I favor the Chrysler 300, The Challenger & the Magnum .
That being said my main VAS right now besides the new Dart would be a Taurus SHO, dayum those things are evil !!


----------



## pentecost (May 18, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> I thought GAS got expensive, forget this!



i see what you did there.


----------



## The Uncreator (May 18, 2012)

I was hoping someone would get the double meaning there


----------



## troyguitar (May 18, 2012)

I'm not liking the current direction of cars.

More and more expensive with more and more random gadgets, heavier and heavier every fucking year, with less power and fewer manual transmission options.

The 2013 Fusion, for example, looks great but the only manual option is a 1.6L turbo 4 with 180 hp - in a fucking 3500+ lb car, slow as molasses. There is no reason they don't at least offer the Mustang's V6 in it so it might be able to get out of its own way.

The Toyota/Scion/Subaru BRZ has similar problems, it needs an extra hundred horsepower and to lose a few hundred pounds to impress me at all.

I've no clue what my next car will be, most likely something tiny modded to hell (Lotus of some sort) or something huge with huge HP (Cadillac CTS-V Wagon perhaps). I rather like the Audi RS3 but they won't sell it in North America and it doesn't come with a manual.







BMW is even getting rid of the V8 in the M3, wtf?


----------



## Blind Theory (May 18, 2012)

I really excited to see dealerships selling the 2013 Dodge Viper. I love that car so much. I am also looking forward to the sale of a bunch of 2013 model year exotics (supercars) but that is a different story entirely. This seems to be a budget friendly thread (aside from the $200k Mercedes SLS AMG) so yeah...haha


----------



## Augminished (May 18, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> I really excited to see dealerships selling the 2013 Dodge Viper. I love that car so much. I am also looking forward to the sale of a bunch of 2013 model year exotics (supercars) but that is a different story entirely. This seems to be a budget friendly thread (aside from the $200k Mercedes SLS AMG) so yeah...haha





Nissan GT-R Black Edition  I don't know how much they are changing but I really want to drive one. 

I did just drive a 2012 BMW M3 sedan. It was awesome. Could not really open it up but it was the shit! 

Realistically, a Fiat dealer just opened up and I might go try one. I am still loving my Jeep though. The color is like a barolo jp-6.


----------



## The Buttmonkey (May 18, 2012)

So come september I may go to Germany on a tour with the Mercedez benz club of America. I'll see a lot of museums, factories and the AMG plant  hopefully I'll get to see some new (and old  ) cars.

But right now I'm "vassing" for the 2013 Ford Focus ST. 2.0 4 cyl turbo making 255 hp and 270 lb-ft of torque. me gusta! That puts 0-60 at about 6 seconds maybe less. and ONLY 6 speed Manual! Unlike My Celica which is a 4 spd auto  thinking of putting a 6 spd manual in that!


----------



## pentecost (May 19, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I'm not liking the current direction of cars.
> 
> More and more expensive with more and more random gadgets, heavier and heavier every fucking year, with less power and fewer manual transmission options.
> ...
> I rather like the Audi RS3 but they won't sell it in North America and it doesn't come with a manual.



yeah, even though it's technically a performance improvement i can't stand that dsg shite. paddles belong on boats, not cars.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 19, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I'm not liking the current direction of cars.
> 
> 
> BMW is even getting rid of the V8 in the M3, wtf?




BMW are now going for a twin turbo straight 6 engine in the M3 now. Even the M5 is now going to have a turbo charged V8 (I think) instead of the V10. It's all to do with the EU emission regulations for new cars.


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 19, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> BMW are now going for a twin turbo straight 6 engine in the M3 now. Even the M5 is now going to have a turbo charged V8 (I think) instead of the V10. It's all to do with the EU emission regulations for new cars.



That new M5 is so ridiculous though <3


----------



## troyguitar (May 19, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> BMW are now going for a twin turbo straight 6 engine in the M3 now. Even the M5 is now going to have a turbo charged V8 (I think) instead of the V10. It's all to do with the EU emission regulations for new cars.



Which is ridiculous, they don't sell enough M cars to make a difference in over all emissions. Those regulations need to be relaxed for cars produced under certain volumes.

Between emissions and safety regulations, it's becoming impossible to build a fun car that is sold for under $100k. Emissions say you can't give the thing any power and safety says you can't make it light-weight.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 19, 2012)

I some what agree. Comparing the new M3 to the old one it seems like it may be a bit 'clinical'. 

But then look at Mercedes, they've got the Mercedes C63 AMG which is under £70,000 and it's bit 'naughty' though doesn't hug the corners like the previous M3. 

With the way things are going with the price of everything going up (petrol, road tax, insurance premiums, cost of replacement parts like tyres) having a big V10 or V8 will become less and less accessible unless you're earning a shit load of money. 

Quite a shame really as the fun in cars (that we can afford) is slowly being taken away. Just look at the new Focus compared to the Mk1. Quiet and tiny Ecoboost engines with more things attached to them to go wrong and a tweaked chassis to be more sensible. Ah well, just keep buying the old stuff for the excitement.


----------



## troyguitar (May 19, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> I some what agree. Comparing the new M3 to the old one it seems like it may be a bit 'clinical'.
> 
> But then look at Mercedes, they've got the Mercedes C63 AMG which is under £70,000 and it's bit 'naughty' though doesn't hug the corners like the previous M3.



4000 lb "performance" car with no option for a proper manual = fail in my book.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 19, 2012)

I dunno mate those things perform very well. A bit slower round the track than an M3 because it's quite tail happy at times but not much slower. Sounds awesome too.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 19, 2012)

To add more to this thread.

I've been getting hard ons for the Jaguar XJ LWB.






I've seen a few on the road and they're very smart looking cars. Great looking interiors too.

Also






This is parked outside the Uncle of my Fiance next to a Porsche Boxster. It's his friends GT289 69 Mustang. Originally owned by Neil Armstrong. Beutiful car outside and inside.


----------



## troyguitar (May 19, 2012)

Think you can tell Ford used to own Jaguar? 






I'm hoping to get one of these, most likely used, then put a big supercharger kit in it for 300ish hp @ 2000 lbs. Should absolutely destroy an M3 and still get 30mpg on the highway.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 19, 2012)

That new Ford has very similar lines to the Mercedes C Class Coupe.


----------



## decypher (May 19, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> I get to test any car that Ford intends to sell in Mexico. So far I'm very very impressed with the new Escape. It's an absolute joy to drive, feels like you are driving a mini with a bigger engine. New Fusion is also pretty sweet, with a very decent engine, confortable yet sporty suspension and looks to die for... But my favorite is still the hatchback Focus ... Yesterday I beat a 3.6 Audi A5 with it (Think windy mountain roads, not straight lines) it's got endless grip, and just begs you to brake late and hit the gas early, and push it a little bit more. Honestly, many sports cars that cost a lot more don't drive as well as that little fucker... And it's only the 2.0



We just bought this a few months ago, 2012 Explorer 






We had an Edge but really liked the redesign of the Explorer, it's like an entirely different vehicle (we had an Explorer from 2007 to 2009). And what I've seen of the Escape, they have made similar improvements to the Escape, it looks great. The only complaint so far is that the MyTouch Sync system definitely has it's issues - frozen screens, not recognizing USB sticks and other stuff. But considering everything altogether it's a great truck. Oh, ok another complaint is the exterior color, we were forced to pick Canadian Camouflage as Canadian dealers apparently are very low in the supply chain and get whatever vehicles Ford assigns them, as there was a high demand in general. But I'm getting used to it...


----------



## pink freud (May 20, 2012)

That Ford has an Aston nose, not so much a Jag nose.


----------



## ZEBOV (May 20, 2012)

I'm starting to get obsessive over the 2013 Dart. When I was working, it was all I could think about.


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2012)

When I graduate college and have money the first thing ill probably buy is one of these




less realistically one of these


----------



## soliloquy (May 21, 2012)

i kind of want a small hatch back. this year, mazda released the mazda 2 which seems awesome:






but at the same time, i'd love to have a mini cooper...only thing is, even used, they are at about 20-24 grand for a 3-5 year old model...


----------



## espman (May 21, 2012)

^ Having driven both, save your money and get the Mini. They are by far one of the most entertaining cars I've ever had the chance to drive 

The Mazda is good, but it just dosen't have that same sense of fun that the Mini has.


----------



## ZEBOV (May 21, 2012)

Last night, I dreamed that I was driving a 2013 Dodge Dart. And then I woke up. SHIT!


----------



## Bekanor (May 22, 2012)

I have this:







But what I really want, is this:


----------



## thedownside (May 22, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> But what I really want, is this:



I've got one in red, without the ugly 300c front end


----------



## Bekanor (May 22, 2012)

thedownside said:


> I've got one in red, without the ugly 300c front end



So a dodge magnum then (I know they're the same car with different names and front ends)? I would love one of those but we don't import them here, we just get the 300C wagons.


----------



## thedownside (May 22, 2012)

Ya a Magnum. that sucks, i never liked the 300c front end. The Magnum & Charger are both the as the 300c except for body panels, and a rear hatch. We've got a magnum and charger, i bought the magnum and now the gf drives it, and after a brief period away from dodge i picked up a Charger.


----------



## Bekanor (May 22, 2012)

I don't make enough money for that sort of thing hahaha.


----------



## ZEBOV (May 22, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> i kind of want a small hatch back. this year, mazda released the mazda 2 which seems awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





espman said:


> ^ Having driven both, save your money and get the Mini. They are by far one of the most entertaining cars I've ever had the chance to drive
> 
> The Mazda is good, but it just dosen't have that same sense of fun that the Mini has.



Having driven neither, I would save my money and get the Mini Cooper. I would prefer the Mini Cooper S though.


----------



## soliloquy (May 22, 2012)

also, i'm really digging the looks of the new KIA. since their designer joined them after working for Audi, KIA really is looking more and more impressive. and each and every review i've been reading for the last 3 years about any of their models just seems icing on top


----------



## elnyrb10 (May 24, 2012)

So I just bought a used 09 Audi a4 and I fucking love the thing as a first car. Any modifications you guys would make to it aesthetically or performance wise? Ive been thinking about twin turbo-ing it but that would cut the mpg in half and I can't reall afford that at the moment


----------



## ZEBOV (May 24, 2012)

^A cold air intake like a K&N air intake can boost horsepower and fuel mileage, depending on how you treat the gas pedal.




Last night, I just drove a 2013 Dodge Dart to Saint Louis!!!!! This car is BADASS!!!!







































































Oh, wait. Nevermind, that was another dream. I still have a Chevy S-10 in the driveway.


----------



## espman (May 25, 2012)

^ Have you seen Travis Pastrana's rally version?


----------



## ZEBOV (May 25, 2012)

I google "2013 dodge dart" about every 12 hours to see if there's any new info. So of course I have. This is what I could when I saw Travis Pastrana's Dart.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 26, 2012)

Got a new truck today.

2009 Dodge 2500.
6.7l Cummins
6 speed
4wd, 4 door.



















The most impressive part:










Go and look around at diesels around your area, and tell me how many are manuals. The newer they are, the rarer they get. Dodge is the only manufacturer still making them after 2003-5 or so. 

She's got an INFUCKINGSANE amount of power. I'm happy.


----------



## ZEBOV (May 26, 2012)

^ I'm jelly!
I also don't like auto transmissions.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 1, 2012)

Bumping this because I saw this in a car magazine yesterday.

It's a new concept car from Citroen, called the Numero 9.






Hope that goes into production, it'd be awesome to see that on the road.

Am I the only one who thinks it's fucking beautiful?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 1, 2012)

^Daaaaaaamn!


----------



## espman (Jun 1, 2012)

I really wish Citroen would start sending cars to North America, Alfa too. I would kill for a Brera


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 2, 2012)

The Citroen looks nice but I would never buy one. I couple of friends of mine own a C4 and a C2 VTR+ and both are incredibly unreliable. 

I've been thinking about a K+N air filter when my next service is due, is it really worth it? Looking for something that will give me a little more help in fuel mileage.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 2, 2012)

^It will depend on how you treat the gas pedal. If you treat it no differently than you did before, you'll get the same fuel mileage. If you're easier on it and accelerate at the same rate as before you put the K&N air intake in, then you'll notice an increase in fuel mileage. It slightly broadens the ratio of fuel: horsepower.


----------



## thealexkelley (Jun 4, 2012)

what i drive 






how i feel driving it





what i want to trade it in for





Obviously gas is killing me in the hummer but dont think I could have a car that couldn't go off road. I need space but if I'm going smaller might as well go faster. The Lancer Evo X has always looked sick to me so looks like thats whats next after i get my first 7!


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 4, 2012)

What about a Jeep? Bit smaller than the Hummer but better in fuel mileage. Not particularly quick but they go off road better than a Hummer.


----------



## thealexkelley (Jun 4, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> What about a Jeep? Bit smaller than the Hummer but better in fuel mileage. Not particularly quick but they go off road better than a Hummer.



in all my experience with off roading I've been able to outperform nearly every wrangler stock and modded (other than gas lol) with 35's and around that size tire and honestly its not worth it. I've got buddies who swear by wranglers and my parents have one but if I'm gonna cut fuel costs I'd like to get over 20 mpg and I've always had a thing for evo's, but thanks for the input dude!


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 4, 2012)

thealexkelley said:


> in all my experience with off roading I've been able to outperform nearly every wrangler stock and modded (other than gas lol) with 35's and around that size tire and honestly its not worth it. I've got buddies who swear by wranglers and my parents have one but if I'm gonna cut fuel costs I'd like to get over 20 mpg and I've always had a thing for evo's, but thanks for the input dude!



Try shooting for 30 mpg city / 40 highway!
2013 Dodge Dart with a 1.4 liter turbo and a manual transmission.
Give it some mods to increase horsepower, and 

Yeah, I'm still obsessing over that car.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 7, 2012)

is this where i post mah New Jeep day?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 7, 2012)

^Sure, why not?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 7, 2012)

What's with with this PROFESSIONAL photo?
http://www.autoblog.com/photos/2013-dodge-dart-first-drive/full/#photo-4992920


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 7, 2012)

^dude that fly just knows was up and loves that new car smell =P


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 7, 2012)

Isn't the Dart just a more boring sedan version of the Alfa Giulietta?


----------



## synrgy (Jun 7, 2012)

I replaced the stock air filter with a K&N cold air intake in my ultra-crappy '01 PT Cruiser shortly after I bought it, and I definitely notice a difference.

In fairness, improved gas mileage wasn't actually what I was going for. I was just aiming for the ever-so-slight increase in HP (like, 4hp, or some such), and for the engine to sound a little less go-cart-ish.  

Anyway, that said, it does help with MPG slightly, and the thing to keep in mind is that if you're going to have the car for a long time, it's pretty likely that the thing will pay for itself after a few years, particularly given what the average price of gas is these days.


----------



## pero (Jun 7, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Isn't the Dart just a more boring sedan version of the Alfa Giulietta?



Yep, it`s just a bigger version of the Giulietta, they even share the 1,4T engine 

They also made a car for the Chinese market, renamed it Fiat Viaggio, but basically it`s the same car as the Dart.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmm, even in sedan form I like the Alfa a lot better than the dart - though the hatch is really the better car. Damn Americans for not buying hatches, causing manufacturers to not even offer the best ones for sale on this continent!


----------



## pero (Jun 7, 2012)

this really looks nice, it would be cool if Alfa comes out with something like this


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 7, 2012)

As I understand it, that is the version we will see in North America being built in Detroit sometime in the next year or two. I'd rather they made the hatch:


----------



## pero (Jun 7, 2012)

Don`t like the hatch, way too expensive, and not as fun to drive as its predecessor, the 147.
It`s even not that good looking when you see it live (front end)

But that Giulia is quite attractive.
I only wish that people at Alfa get some common sense and return to rear wheel drive because real Alfas should be that way


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 7, 2012)

I drive a Smart car 

Would love one of them new 2013 Mustang GT's though ....mmmmmmm *sploooge*

Sadly though the running costs are an issue for me! The Smart costs pennies to run and a Mustang ...well I think I'd have to work a second job just to tax and fuel it!!


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 7, 2012)

pero said:


> Don`t like the hatch, way too expensive, and not as fun to drive as its predecessor, the 147.
> It`s even not that good looking when you see it live (front end)
> 
> But that Giulia is quite attractive.
> I only wish that people at Alfa get some common sense and return to rear wheel drive because real Alfas should be that way


 
I generally agree, I just prefer the hatch to the sedan in nearly every car ever made because it is so much more useful. My ideal car at this point is a Cadillac CTS-V Wagon, but I'd rather see something similar made that is much smaller and lighter yet still RWD with 300 or so hp.


----------



## pero (Jun 7, 2012)

I also always prefer hatchbacks, just don`t like the Gulietta (unlike the Alfa 147 which I adore)
The most fun car I owned was a hatch, a old "slightly" modified Fiat Uno turbo


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 7, 2012)

I just bought this:






'04 M3 6-speed. She's a beast. So ridiculously fast and an absolute delight to drive. I can't find enough places to go!


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 29, 2012)

I just test drove a 2013 Dart! It had a 1.4 liter turbo and manual transmission, and I really enjoyed it! I was thinking that if I can't fit my bass amp in it, then it doesn't suit my needs and I should look elsewhere, but I was so impressed, I think I want it whether my amp fits in it or not.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm testing out the new Focus ST as part of some promotional event tomorrow. Looks like I'll be running it on some type of autocross course, should be fun to see how it compares to my GTI.


----------



## Estilo (Jun 30, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> I get to test any car that Ford intends to sell in Mexico. So far I'm very very impressed with the new Escape. It's an absolute joy to drive, feels like you are driving a mini with a bigger engine. New Fusion is also pretty sweet, with a very decent engine, confortable yet sporty suspension and looks to die for... But my favorite is still the hatchback Focus ... Yesterday I beat a 3.6 Audi A5 with it (Think windy mountain roads, not straight lines) it's got endless grip, and just begs you to brake late and hit the gas early, and push it a little bit more. Honestly, many sports cars that cost a lot more don't drive as well as that little fucker... And it's only the 2.0



Scherzo, which generation Focus are you referring to? I love the looks of the MK2 hatch. MK3 is a major regression IMO.


----------



## thealexkelley (Jun 30, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I generally agree, I just prefer the hatch to the sedan in nearly every car ever made because it is so much more useful. My ideal car at this point is a Cadillac CTS-V Wagon, but I'd rather see something similar made that is much smaller and lighter yet still RWD with 300 or so hp.



newer subaru wrx sti? 305 hp and awd and within a second of a 0-60 time of the cts-v around 4.5 secs i believe. but those caddy's are sick my friends dad has the sedan version in white and it is both stunning AND classy!





also that whole supercharged corvette engine bit doesnt hurt either


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 30, 2012)

My Uncle bought one of these last week







Japanese Import MR2. His has had the engine rebuilt and has a Powerflow Exhaust. 

It's actually the most terrifying car I've been in. Driving home from work he tested how fast it could go. We hit 70 in what seemed like a blink of an eye. The stupid bastard took it to 140 before I told him to slow the fuck down. Even at 140mph it was still hauling ass. I may buy it if he decides to sell it.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 30, 2012)

My new whip:





It's an '03 VW Jetta 1.8T. Pretty damn fast, and drives great. I've only dared to get it up to 115 so far, but she definitely has more than that left. I blew the flex pipe mount off the downpipe, so I have to order a new one and put that on. Right now it sounds like a fucking GTO, but it's coming from the engine bay and not the exhaust.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 30, 2012)

^Is it a diesel?


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 30, 2012)

MikeH said:


> It's an '03 VW Jetta 1.8T. Pretty damn fast, and drives great. I've only dared to get it up to 115 so far, but she definitely has more than that left. I blew the flex pipe mount off the downpipe, so I have to order a new one and put that on. Right now it sounds like a fucking GTO, but it's coming from the engine bay and not the exhaust.



I used to have an '00 VR6, she was pretty quick and fun! Then i had to go and overheat the engine... oops. I'd imagine the turbos are quicker off the start but the VR6's have a better top end, right? I only got mine to 108ish, too, but she had plenty left, especially since I was only in 4th iirc.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 30, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> ^Is it a diesel?


No, sir. The TDI is the only diesel model. I'd love to have one, but the 1.8T is efficient enough for me right now.



ddtonfire said:


> I used to have an '00 VR6, she was pretty quick and fun! Then i had to go and overheat the engine... oops. I'd imagine the turbos are quicker off the start but the VR6's have a better top end, right? I only got mine to 108ish, too, but she had plenty left, especially since I was only in 4th iirc.



The turbo lags until 2k RPM, but after that, it picks up pretty damn quick. It also has the tiptronic transmission, so I can choose between auto or manual, which I love. The VR6 is more smooth when it comes to power, the exhaust sounds better (opinion), and it's a better daily driver platform, as opposed to the 1.8T being a modding platform.


----------



## kerska (Jun 30, 2012)

Well...this isn't a "new" vehicle, but as of yesterday this bitch is paid off. That's $500 more in my pocket every month. 

This was when I first got it in 2009 but, only difference now is limo tinted windows and some HID lights. I am gonna get it lowered though and even it out so the back isn't raised anymore. Probably some rims at some point too.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 30, 2012)

$500 a month? Christ. I had a tough time stomaching $136 a month.  Worth it, though. My family (besides my older brother and I who drive Euros) only drives Chevy.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 30, 2012)

MikeH said:


> $500 a month? Christ. I had a tough time stomaching $136 a month.  Worth it, though. My family (besides my older brother and I who drive Euros) only drives Chevy.



I'm paying $650 for mine. 

Gotta pay to play.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess it just seems more logical from my perspective to be paying that for like a sports car. Because I was looking at an '07 Jetta GLS that was only going to be $225 a month, and that still seemed high to me.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jul 1, 2012)

MikeH said:


> $136 a month.


aaaand that's a little bit less than what my insurance is... fast car + young dude


----------



## kerska (Jul 1, 2012)

I took on a $500 payment to get it done quicker. 

I actually came up huge on this truck. It was my uncle's who passed after a long fight with cancer. I bought it in 2010. It's an '09 Silverado and I got it for $17,000 from my aunt who was having no luck selling it on Craigslist or anywhere else. It had 9,000 miles on it and was brand new at almost half the price, plus no interest since I bought it off of her. But honestly, it hasn't really hit me yet and probably won't until I don't have to make a payment next month.

Whether you believe in karma or higher powers or whatever, I was being favored with this truck. It came at a big turning point in my life when I kicked a nasty ass drinking problem and was getting back on my feet and getting sober. My uncle had overcome kind of a similar problem, and the last time I talked to him before he died he told me something that really hit home for me at the time. I live in Texas now and he lived in Chicago so I left the Chicago registration stickers on the window as kind of a tribute to him and the whole situation.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 1, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> As I understand it, that is the version we will see in North America being built in Detroit sometime in the next year or two. I'd rather they made the hatch:



I've always thought that was a very good-looking car.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 1, 2012)

ddtonfire said:


> aaaand that's a little bit less than what my insurance is... fast car + young dude



Oh, my insurance is more than my car payment.  I'm paying $220 a month for insurance.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 2, 2012)

^How old are you Mike? And are there any tickets and at fault accidents on your motor vehicle record?


----------



## ddtonfire (Jul 2, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> ^How old are you Mike? And are there any tickets and at fault accidents on your motor vehicle record?



Also, what's your social security number?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 2, 2012)

ddtonfire said:


> Also, what's your social security number?



 I asked because those things affect the cost of insurance.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 2, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> ^How old are you Mike? And are there any tickets and at fault accidents on your motor vehicle record?



I'm 20. I'll be 21 in November. And I have 6 points on my license. I mean, I believe the price is justified. So I'm not really mad at the insurance company. Plus I have ridiculously high coverage, which I'm going to switch today or tomorrow. I think it's something like $100,000/300,000/100,000.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 2, 2012)

Wooooo, I know mine will be cheaper!


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Jul 4, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I'm testing out the new Focus ST as part of some promotional event tomorrow. Looks like I'll be running it on some type of autocross course, should be fun to see how it compares to my GTI.



HEY! Tell me how that went! I'm dying to know how the Focus ST is! Tell me EVERYTHING!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 7, 2012)

Le sigh. Want.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 7, 2012)

I take that back. I want the MKV version.


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Jul 7, 2012)

I can't hardly decide which Golf I like better...haha the MkIV Looks a little more masculine and rugged but the MkV is just that little more curvy and sleek....haha I guess I don't need a favorite, I like em both!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 7, 2012)

Not a Golf, sir.  Those are both R32's. Same body as the Golf/GTI, but they have a V6 and AWD. I think they pump out like 250WHP from the factory.


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Jul 8, 2012)

lol I know they're R32s. I'm just babbling about what Golf body I like better. Since it's the same shell....lol 

Are you sure the newer one is a V6? I thought they were turbo I4s or 5 cylinders.. Please korrect me


----------



## MikeH (Jul 9, 2012)

> Body: 3-door/5-door MKV GTI-style (US Spec only available in 3-door)
> - Engine: 3.2L 15º VR6, 250 hp, 236 ft-lbs
> - DSG: Yes (Optional 6-Speed available in European Models)
> - Drive: 4-motion AWD (based on the Haldex system)
> ...


----------



## espman (Jul 10, 2012)

Figured this is a good place to leave this


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 10, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> ^How old are you Mike? And are there any tickets and at fault accidents on your motor vehicle record?



What's scary is you guys are thinking 220 is a lot for insurance. Don't move to ontario. I get better quotes than that, but not by much. Will improve slightly with time, but I get better quotes than some much more experienced friends . 180 was the lowest I could find.


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2012)

For me, $220 IS a lot since I first started out paying $120/month then it went down to $90 and back up to - if not slightly higher than - $120 when I bought my new vehicle and it's dropping back down this year since I'll be an officially "experienced" driver since I'll have had my license for 6 years with no accidents and such so I have like the lowest payment you can. If I saw my insurance rates were 2.5x higher than what they were now I'd be having a fucking aneurism since it means I couldn't afford it along with other bills.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 10, 2012)

^^ Ontarios Private insurance FTW, a lot of places quote me close to 400 a month, a few where I get group rates for my profession (member of PEO) are the low ones. 

Zebov, good to know the Dart can hold a bass rig, not overly surprised given how large the trunks on most of the compacts have gotten. I recently turned down the Mazda 3 hatch over the Sedan as the pickup was just noticeably better (see more damned fun ). Not that I am out to race or anything, as I went to other route (sky-active = excellent mileage and I am cheap). But it will have no problem holding a half stack, amp, and axe. Maybe even 3 axes w/ the above I bet  These fandangled folding back seats win, unless they pull a civic and make the hole trapezoidal not square (no clue why they did that as you lose so much space). 

Now to wait until my damned car shows up, the agony.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 10, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> ^^ Ontarios Private insurance FTW, a lot of places quote me close to 400 a month, a few where I get group rates for my profession (member of PEO) are the low ones.
> 
> Zebov, good to know the Dart can hold a bass rig, not overly surprised given how large the trunks on most of the compacts have gotten. I recently turned down the Mazda 3 hatch over the Sedan as the pickup was just noticeably better (see more damned fun ). Not that I am out to race or anything, as I went to other route (sky-active = excellent mileage and I am cheap). But it will have no problem holding a half stack, amp, and axe. Maybe even 3 axes w/ the above I bet  These fandangled folding back seats win, unless they pull a civic and make the hole trapezoidal not square (no clue why they did that as you lose so much space).
> 
> Now to wait until my damned car shows up, the agony.



I had to put my cabs in the back seat. I would be able to fit them in the trunk if the opening was big enough, but it's not even close to being big enough.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jul 11, 2012)

I was quoted by State Farm at $541.87/month.

I laughed and said no way.


----------



## Aftermath1 (Jul 11, 2012)

ddtonfire said:


> I was quoted by State Farm at $541.87/month.
> 
> I laughed and said no way.



God damn! That's insane, what do you drive?!

For a tiny Fiat Punto 1.2 I payed £1600 my first year, it then halved the next year. Gonna get a new car this year and insurance should half again


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 11, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> I had to put my cabs in the back seat. I would be able to fit them in the trunk if the opening was big enough, but it's not even close to being big enough.



Interdasting, you using mutliple fridges or something (8x10's), really wide cabs, or is the trunk door just really small on that one?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 11, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Interdasting, you using mutliple fridges or something (8x10's), really wide cabs, or is the trunk door just really small on that one?



I use two 4x10's that measure approximately 20x20x23. The trunk is close to being big enough to fit them, but the door is just really small.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 11, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> I use two 4x10's that measure approximately 20x20x23. The trunk is close to being big enough to fit them, but the door is just really small.




AAh, my 4x12 is 29x29x10ish, and IIRC it would fit in this one.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 11, 2012)

The Buttmonkey said:


> HEY! Tell me how that went! I'm dying to know how the Focus ST is! Tell me EVERYTHING!



The ST is pretty badass. The course they had us on was tiny so we never got out of 2nd gear, but the car is clearly well done. I have no doubt that it will smoke a stock GTI. Performance is probably pretty close to my stage 1 GTI. The Ford feels a lot more sporty than the GTI and a little less refined. They definitely leaned more toward the performance aspect of things which is a good idea IMO.

I have not driven a Mazda Speed3 but have heard horror stories of its brutality and did not experience anything like that in the ST. It's sharp and stiff but still smooth.

Overall I like it quite a bit and would probably have bought it over the GTI if it were available when I needed a car last year. The GTI requires at least a stage 1 tune to be not slow, the ST is fun stock. (That being said, both cars are still far slower than even a current V6 Mustang with Performance pack... that thing is the best performance car one can buy for the money, but the ST and GTI both have nicer interiors, 4 doors, cargo space, and drive better in winter)


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Jul 11, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> The ST is pretty badass.









Nice! I drive an 03 auto (4speed ) Celica GT-S so I'm used to small underpowered cars. (I am 17 btw) It drives a lot like a older civic coupe only just a little more everything (smaller, lighter, better handling, faster?)

My basic concerns with the ST would be this: torque-y-er, more powerful, more room, more size (Celica is tiny bro), more manual, more gears and more able to be taken seriously. Comfort is of secondary concern but still one.

Also, are there some basic upgrades (like more boost) that can bump up the power that you know of?

I just fell in love with the ST once I saw it and read its specs. hehehe ~250 bhp is a lot in my NA I4 book, lol. more torque than power? Unheard of in my book, hahaha!


----------



## VILARIKA (Jul 11, 2012)

Still fairly new, lovin' it:


----------



## espman (Jul 12, 2012)

Some sad news today, TVR is officially no more 
A sad day: TVR is officially no more - BBC Top Gear


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 20, 2012)

So I can't afford a 2013 Dodge Dart. 
However, I found a 2011 Ford Fiesta with 23,000 miles for $15,990. And it's LOADED except for the manual transmission, which I'd rather have anyways. It can be had for cheaper (which is almost always the case).


----------



## ddtonfire (Sep 20, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> And it's LOADED except for the manual transmission, which I'd rather have anyways.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 21, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> So I can't afford a 2013 Dodge Dart.
> However, I found a 2011 Ford Fiesta with 23,000 miles for $15,990. And it's LOADED except for the manual transmission, which I'd rather have anyways. It can be had for cheaper (which is almost always the case).



darts are gonna be price-hiked for the first couple of years. you can actually get an avenger cheaper. i work at a chrysler dealer. (im not a salesman, i have a soul!)


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 22, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> So I can't afford a 2013 Dodge Dart.
> However, I found a 2011 Ford Fiesta with 23,000 miles for $15,990. And it's LOADED except for the manual transmission, which I'd rather have anyways. It can be had for cheaper (which is almost always the case).



Acquired!


----------

